# Does your Hav(s) like Watermelon?



## HavaneseSoon

Does your Hav(s) like Watermelon?


----------



## Beamer

Hahahahah.. Interesting question!

Beamer does not really eat any vegetables or fruits that I know of, until I gave him some honey dew! lol.. He usually just spits fruits and veggies out. But for osme unknown reason he digs the honey dew.. hahah

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Yes, watermellon is a treat my Stella, who has a compromised liver, can have.
She loves it and so do my others!!!


----------



## Cheryl

Yep, both mine love watermelon. But they also like carrots, apples, etc.


----------



## juliav

Nope, Bugsy doesn't like any fruits or veggies, but my red standard Brandy love watermelon and bananas.


----------



## marb42

We haven't given him watermelon yet. I bet he'd love the sweetness, though.
Gina


----------



## Dawna

Mine love it! The vet told me there is tooooo much sugar in it for them so they don't get very much. But mine also love broccoli, beets, brussel sprouts. They are weird. hehe


----------



## SMARTY

Galen yes, Smarty no


----------



## Phoebs

Phoebe LOVES watermelon. We had a party over the 4th of July. Extra watermelons were tucked in a corner on the floor. Phoebe sat down and started licking one. I thought it must have been cooling for her in the heat. Before I knew it, she had gnawed all the way through to the pink part!


----------



## mellowbo

I'm just leery of giving mine any table food. I'm just so afraid they might become "beggars" or stop eating their own food. Sooo, I haven't tried watermelon. The sugar content is high though.
Carole


----------



## Lilly's mom

Lilly LOVES watermelon but then again she will eat almost anything. I have to watch her closely.


----------



## irnfit

Mine will not eat any fruit or veggies. But veggies are easy to sneak into their regular food, which I do. My DD's dogs (Dachsies) will eat anything, even rocks. I think mine have a more refined taste and like steak, ribs, chicken, etc.


----------



## good buddy

Dawna said:


> Mine love it! The vet told me there is tooooo much sugar in it for them so they don't get very much. But mine also love broccoli, beets, brussel sprouts. They are weird. hehe


Mine are weird too! They love all kinds of melons! Also broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, apples, yummy brussel sprouts!


----------



## Kathy

Watermelon is what we think caused or contributed to Roxy's issues last week and as a result we almost lost her.


----------



## mckennasedona

Mine like it but we don't give them much. It's too high in sugar. 

Kathy, was it due to the seeds (black or white) or the meat of the melon do you think??

I'm always careful to remove any seeds from watermelon. Even seedless can have some of the small white seeds.


----------



## Kathy

mckennasedona said:


> Kathy, was it due to the seeds (black or white) or the meat of the melon do you think??
> 
> I'm always careful to remove any seeds from watermelon. Even seedless can have some of the small white seeds.


We don't know. When they did the exploratory surgery they found 2 chunks of the watermelon and 2 black seeds. When doing the research in trying to figure out what happened to Roxy, both the vet's and myself learned that the watermelon plant and rinds are toxic but the pink meat should not be. However, Roxy began vomiting thick white foam within seconds of digesting the 2 watermelon pieces. It is a mystery, but I can tell you Sarah will NEVER give watermelon again as it turned out to be the most expensive watermelon she has ever eaten!!! <grin>


----------



## Lilysplash I

Stuey will eat it but Sadie won't


----------



## good buddy

Kathy said:


> We don't know. When they did the exploratory surgery they found 2 chunks of the watermelon and 2 black seeds. When doing the research in trying to figure out what happened to Roxy, both the vet's and myself learned that the watermelon plant and rinds are toxic but the pink meat should not be. However, Roxy began vomiting thick white foam within seconds of digesting the 2 watermelon pieces. It is a mystery, but I can tell you Sarah will NEVER give watermelon again as it turned out to be the most expensive watermelon she has ever eaten!!! <grin>


Kathy, That is sure scary for those of us that have given watermelon! I know not to let them have the rind because it's bad. I didn't know it was toxic though, I just know it can turn my stomach.


----------



## Annie Clark

Nala loves watermelon but I don't know if I will give it to her anymore. Interestingly, I had a bunch of watermelon last night and now I feel sick to my stomach!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

I was reading this forum, so tried watermelon - She spit out the first 3 pieces (and they were little ones) and then started eating them after that.

How strange is that?

But I never thought they would get sick from them.

Sandi


----------



## shauu

momo loves watermelon and blueberries and carrots and orange and lettuce and banana and beans.....anything except her usual kibbles.....


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Babaloo loved it.


----------



## LochTess

Ricky will eat ANYTHING..... We left him home for 30 minutes and when we returned he had eaten almost a whole watermelon.... including the rind! He was sick for days... Cry:


----------



## kelrobin

Jackson will not eat any kind of fruits or vegetables. Sometimes he even picks out the dehydrated veges in his kibble. He spits out watermelon, carrots, peas, and today they even offered him hotdog at obedience class and he spit that out!!


----------



## Joellyn

Watermelon was on the list of things never to feed dogs given to me by a holistic vet, so I've never given it to my dogs. Just not worth it to me.


----------

